# To Seek for Advice



## noxperynsgirl (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello,

My name is Jean, I am here to seek advice and read tips on learning martial arts.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 6, 2011)

:wavey:Welcome to MT Jean! it's a friendly place and has people who are knowledgable in martial arts.


----------



## Steve (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## David43515 (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice to have you here Jean.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  I am sure you have by now looked over the forum and found threads that have interested you. Feel free to ask guestions that you have and our members will try to answere them for you


----------



## GisanOx (Oct 7, 2011)

HI there.  How are ya?


----------



## seasoned (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Jean, welcome to MT..............


----------



## Yondanchris (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Oct 9, 2011)

Welcome to MT, Jean.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  You will find it a friendly place and can ask any question you wish.  Someone with have the expertise to answer, or thing they do.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 10, 2011)

noxperynsgirl said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Jean, I am here to seek advice and read tips on learning martial arts.



Welcome Jean !


----------



## noxperynsgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome.


----------

